# Book Klub anyone?



## Jordyhicks16 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey everyone! I am new on here and I am looking for a good klub to join or make one! Let me know if your interested  Im thinking Classics. 
Happy reading!


----------



## CrystalMarcos (Dec 27, 2011)

I love anything Children's from Picture Books to Young Adult. I didn't see a thread for it.


----------

